# How to enable just-in-time debugging



## Yehhanyos

HI .. first time here ..

Could anyone please tell me how to do that ? (XP SP3 OR 2)


> ************** JIT Debugging **************
> To enable just in time (JIT) debugging, the config file for this
> application or machine (machine.config) must have the
> jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
> The application must also be compiled with debugging
> enabled.
> For example:
> <configuration>
> <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
> </configuration>
> When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
> will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the machine
> rather than being handled by this dialog.


Thanks ~~


----------



## Yehhanyos

To enable/disable Just-In-Time debugging


> 1-On the "TOOLS" menu, click Options.
> 2-In the Options dialog box, select the Debugging folder.
> 3-In the Debugging folder, select the Just-In-Time page.
> 4-In the Enable Just-In-Time debugging of these types of code box, select or clear the relevant program types: Managed, Native, or Script.
> To disable Just-In-Time debugging, once it has been enabled, you must be running with Administrator privileges. Enabling Just-In-Time debugging sets a registry key, and Administrator privileges are required to change that key.
> 5-Click OK.


And my question is .. which "TOOLS" it's talking about?


----------



## Chicon

Hi Yehhanyos,

Welcome to TSG ! 



> which "TOOLS" it's talking about?


Visual Studio.

You may find appropriate information on this link.


----------



## Yehhanyos

Hi .. thanks for your reply.

I know it has to do with Visual Studio.the problem is .. i can't find this Visual Studio in my pc..

And i already saw those pages

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/5hs4b7a6(VS.80).aspx
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/k8kf6y2a(VS.80).aspx
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bdcetka3(VS.80).aspx
http://www.ucertify.com/article/How-to-enable-Just-In-Time-debugging.html

But thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## Chicon

You won't find Visual Studio on your computer if you have not installed it yourself. It's a software designed to build Microsoft applications and it is not included in whatever Windows installation.
What program did you run that caused an error ?


----------



## Yehhanyos

Thank for your reply again !! it's a software that's a similar to a search engine and after i search for something ..it shows me a lot of results .. everytime i try to open any result .. i get this error


> An unhandled exception has occurred in a component in your application. Click continue will ignore this error and attempt to continue.The system cannot find the file specified.


Sorry for the poor english !!


----------



## Irishop

Every post i have seen about this says there is 3 Checkbox options once you click on JIT debugger. Well i only have 2. I am missing Native. How can get native to show up?


----------

